# [Regular Season Game 16] Houston Rockets vs. Indiana Pacers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(10-5)/(5-8)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, November 26, 8:30 PM ET*















































*Alston / Battier / Artest / Scola / Yao*














































*Ford / Daniels / Granger / Murphy / Nesterovic*


_*Preview*_



> The Houston Rockets think they're finally putting things together after an undefeated three-game road trip. They'll try to carry that success home as they go for their season-high fourth straight win Wednesday night against the struggling Indiana Pacers.
> 
> Houston (10-5) entered the season with championship aspirations following the offseason acquisition of Ron Artest, but struggled to play consistently in the season's first three weeks. After opening 3-0, the Rockets lost five of nine.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I really hope Shane is cleared to play tonight. I'm sure he will be rusty but, if he and Ron can contain Granger, Rockets win.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

If we can contain Granger, which I think we should be able to, then I think we can win.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Shane in, T-Mac out



> *Just to confirm: Shane Battier will make his 08-09 debut against the Pacers tonight.*
> 
> "I think it’s about time Flight 31 is unleashed on the world," said a laughing Battier after shootaround Wednesday. "I am going to dip my proverbial toe in the NBA water. I’m feeling pretty good. I don’t know if I’m starting or coming off the bench, or anything really – it will be a gametime decision – but I will not be wearing the red blazer tonight."
> 
> ...


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rockets will win becuase they play back-to-back.
A close game, Tracy isn't playing and I really dont think Battier will play too much today.


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

Here's to hoping Artest and Battier on the lineup works out. I think it will.

Imagine if we had a healthy T-mac. OMG. The rest of the league can just die. I think we'll still do well without him though, thanks to Artest.Get some rest T-mac. Go Rockets!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn it..................

I have both TMAC & Batman on my fantasy team. I left Batman out becuase I thought he would be injured......... And TMAC was in..............


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

47-44 Pacers. We're back in the Toyota Center, so we're shooting like crap again: 33%


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This is too close for comfort........

The team really doesnt know how to close out a game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn....

One point down 13secs to go............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Yao is so big he needs to learn to muscle his way in the middle.

PS we lost.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Was that not a foul at the end? ..... Major disappointment.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Clutchfans looking like the Taj Mahal right now, I barely got out Clutchfans with my life and cpu intact. 

Horrible loss. Looks like there will be no more games off for T-Mac.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ouch.

Is T-Mac going to be out again? I'm going to be at the Spurs game tomorrow and that would suck.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Carl Landry can't defend 3-point shooting big man.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> If we can contain Granger, which I think we should be able to, then I think we can win.


like I said... 

damn it!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I saw the highlights of this game. What a terrible way to lose. Only if we got the rebound at the end.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Don't weary,The Rockets will be fine.


----------

